# TFP's DIVORCE RANT



## timeforpain (Apr 29, 2012)

Incoming rant about the unfairness of divorce rules... feel free to reverse the genders if you like.

------------

*Laws disfavor the saver!*

Suppose Bill is a saver and his wife Alice is a spender. Bill and Alice are married 10 years and each takes $200 into their own separate accounts each month for "discretionary spending." Bill, being a saver, doesn't spend his, but Alice buys shoes, clothes, petticures, massages, etc. 

At the end of 10 years, Bill has $24,000 in his account and Alice has $0. 

Society celebrates the saver: Bill can now treat the family to a European vacation, or help pay for little Johnny's college tuition. But before that happens, Alice files for divorce....

and... *HALF the $24,000 goes to Alice! Yay!!!!*

-------------------------------------

*Divorce favors wealthy families*

Sally was born in a poor family; when her parents passed away they left her nothing, not that she expected anything. The $150,000 she had in the bank was a result of saving from age 15 to her current age of 30. It is her life savings. Then she fell in love with Tom who came from a very wealthy family and who had poor budgeting skills. In fact, Tom's parents had paid for his schooling and all his living expenses, except Tom's credit cards which totalled $30,000 in debts. 

Sally had no reservations paying down Tom's debts when they got married: after all, she was in this for the long-haul and she had more than enough savings. Plus, the credit card interest was insanely high and it made no sense to keep the debt in the marriage. The remaining $120,000 they use to buy and furnish a new home. Sally makes $60,000/yr as a bank teller whereas Tom struggles to find work and remains unemployed throughout the marriage.

Five years later, Tom's parents die after tragically being struck by a caviar delivery-van and leave him $5 million. Tom then finds a younger woman to date and announces he's divorcing Sally. 

The law says: *Half of all assets are Tom's. * This includes all of the $150,000 Sally brought to the marriage. 

Every dollar she earned while married is split with Tom even though he stayed home and drank all day. However, Tom's $5 million inheritance is his alone and does not affect the division of assets.

The law favors wealthy families. SURPRISE! I wonder why... *who writes the laws? * Oh yeah... *and who lobbies those who write the laws? * OH YEAH. 

So remember kids... if you earned it, it's half his. But if you didn't earn it, it's all yours. The moral: be born rich.

=======

Rant off. Back to normal.

Hi everyone! Hugs and kisses! Have a great day.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I take it was not a good day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timeforpain (Apr 29, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> I take it was not a good day?


What gave it away?


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am sorry you had such a bad day I sure hope the next one is better!


----------



## eldubya (Aug 23, 2012)

This is true...you get penalized in a divorce if you are the responsible saver the hard worker and the trusting one. I came into my marriage having earned an advanced degree without incurring any school debt. I worked hard at my job put into retirement and paid the mortgage on our house. My spouse came in with 10000 in credit debt which exploded to 30000 cause he wouldn't pay it down and didn't tell me about it. He took on low paying jobs because he wanted time for his hobbies and spent all his earnings on toys and things for himself.
Then after almost burning the house down due to his hobby activities he decides he wants a divorce. He still has nothing but debt and I have to give him his half of the home equity as well as half my savings and retirement. He walks away gloating about how hes going to live off his inheritance. I'm left wondering how I'm ever going to retire.
Well if the house had burned down I wouldn't have a place to live. So I cant be too bitter eh?


----------



## Betrayedwife (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's jsut say a certain spouse threatens to take half of your money. Fortunately, the other spouse knew the other was going to continue to CHEAT AND LIE and saw this coming. In Texas you only have too show bank records for the previous 3 months in a divorce. Let's just say that it is hard to get half of THE money when there is NO MONEY to be found. Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

I suppose this is where I should be happy that my wife basically ran me completely into the ground save for 4200 left in two seperate retirement accounts... in other words, next to nothing to share anyway.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow. This sounds so much like my exW. Didn't save a dime and was a teacher so she didn't make much. 

Me on the other hand had over $800k in assets and spent over $60k on 14 months of marriage. 

Would she have married me if I was poor? I doubt it? Much like she thought she was entitled to half of the money I had earned/saved but alas for her, it was not to be! 

Yet women call men who go after pretty women as being 'shallow' and yet feel justified in only marrying men who can 'provide' for them.

Hypocrites.....


----------



## Leading Man (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm certainly not a fan of all these "no fault" divorce states. Not to change the direction of this thread, but are there any states where the "responsible" partner actually has the advantage in divorce court?


----------

